# AEG turbo



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll be slapping this stuff on my Mk4 Jetta the weekend of 4-20. Still need to get hold of the guys at C2 to confirm programming. Any ideas how to do so? Chris was responding to my emails up until I told him I was ready to pay. Now I cant reach him. Hope he's ok.
http://i173.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
I also have some raceware head studs, a C2 head spacer, and stewart warner gauges for boost, volts, oil pressure, oil temp, all courtesy of Nate at NGP. I should be doing baseline dyno this week, to be followed by dyno tuning following install. Will post plots and pics of install as they become available.


----------



## sio (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: AEG turbo (roortoob)*

that looks like it going to be a fun weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Looks really nice! What boost controller are you using?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
item specs? Power goals?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I was ready to pull the trigger on some software last Thursday, I have not been able to get a hold of him since.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

What kind of kit or did you piece it together yourself? How much did it cost you?


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (ll Black Blurr ll)*

wow thats a serious kit!!!!








only forged rods and pistons missing...


_Modified by oldcorradopower at 5:25 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

I peiced it together for ~3grand. for the "kit parts (turbo, manifold, wastegate, bov, intercooler, piping, dp, maf, injectors, programming), it's about $1500. The gauges, oil cooler, oil pan, boost controler (turbonetics mbc), wideband, headstuds, headspacer, etc. take me near 3grand. Not bad on parts cost, considering what you get in a $3000 kit from ATP, EIP, or Kinetic (soon).
Turbo = T3/T4 .48/.50, .63A/R
Tial 38mm w/ .6bar spring
3" MAF
flow matched bosch 440cc injectors
Already have installed neuspeed 256 cam, t.t. 2.5" catback, autotech valvesprings/retainers, P&P head, portmatched/polished intake manni, ported tb, lw/ud pullies, and lw flywheel.
Hope for 225-250whp, 250-280wtq @12psi, with 15-17psi capability. I'll be happy w/ 200whp, though.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: AEG turbo (roortoob)*

Setup a webcam in the garage!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: AEG turbo (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Setup a webcam in the garage!


... and charge for VW p0rn installs!


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

not a bad idea, but i'm working on lighting the place right now. it's basically a cave 2 floors underground that has less light than my bathroom with the door closed, shade drawn, and no light on. it's dark. i'm accumulating drop lights, and will be using a 400w metal halide that used to have another purpose







once the place is lit, i'll work on web cam. i do have a digi cam that takes movies and an 8gb card, so some pics, and possibly dyno/driving movies will be available.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (roortoob)*

Do you live near NGP http://www.ngpracing.com in Aberdeen, MD? The reason that I ask is that we are going to be there on Wednesday April 18th doing some Dyno work on our 24V Turbo kit. We could flashload you at that time.
chris
C2


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

sweet...programming may actually happen







I'm not near NGP, so I'll mail the ECU.


----------



## longliveveedub (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (roortoob)*

So are you getting a re-programmable chip? Also are u running stock piston and rods?


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

stock bottom end, flash loaded programming from C2


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Do you live near NGP http://www.ngpracing.com in Aberdeen, MD? The reason that I ask is that we are going to be there on Wednesday April 18th doing some Dyno work on our 24V Turbo kit. We could flashload you at that time.
chris
C2

I wish I had a spare ecu as I would drive down there to have you flashload it rather then wait while i ship it off later.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
I wish I had a spare ecu as I would drive down there to have you flashload it rather then wait while i ship it off later.

The more the merrier...in fact ANYONE looking for C2 Programming can come to NGP on Wed a.m. for software-loading-party.
hmmmm







that gives me a GREAT idea, how about a C2 Tuning Tour '07 ? We can travel around the country, with tuning sessions scheduled at major shops in major cities ? ? ? That way, EVERYONE that is wanting to get software flashloads can come out to the shops....and we can get each facility, to schedule a small GTG/Cookout for the customers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
C2


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Chris...you're a genius, and should definitely do that


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*

I second that. And if you could make it to the philly area (Volkstech is like 5 mins from me) in early may I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I 3rd that. But I can't wait, so I will talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (McNeil)*

well after all the preparation, it began tonight. Picked up a 1000 watt worksite light at work for $27, along w/ 2 flourescent light sticks to light up the engine bay. Spent about 4 hours, including a break for dinner, and I got as far w/ the tear down as temporarily pulling the head. I put it back on loosely w/ the original gasket and bolts for the evening, but will pull it tomorrow so I can take it to work and clean it up some, and use shop air to get the cam gear bolt loose, as well as taking care of a few other issues. One of the exhaust studs may have damaged it's threads in the head on the way out. If so, it may need a helicoil. Two of the studs didn't come out, so I need to decide if I should try to remove them, or just re-use them w/ the new manifold. The fuel injectors had cooked the o-rings into the intake manifold, and they broke on the way out. No big deal, I just cant resell them now. I also need to sort out the situation w/ the combi valve, because thus far, it looks like the ATP downpipe may not accept the fitting yet. ECM is currently in a static bag, boxed to be sent out tomorrow morning. I'll take some pics tomorrow before I get my hands dirty again. Hopefully after that, I'll get the new gasket on, bolt on the head, and get it retimed. Any other things I get hooked back up to it will be a bonus cuz I work till 10. I'll probably bolt the turbo up, just cuz.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Keep us posted.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I was thinking, if you figure out how the combi valve attaches, you could get that bung welded on. That's what I plan on doing. 

Turbo and keeping emissions gear? Right on.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

the combi valve attatches on to the heat sheild, and there's a u shaped pipe that connects into it. If I cant find a bung that welds on and fits, I'll probably just run the SAI with it not attatched to the exhaust system, rather with 2 little filters where it takes air in and lets it out.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (roortoob)*

If you can't get it to fit, you might as well not run it at all. You can get a SAI delete resistor, however, the reason for keeping it is you'll get a code for on startup at the cat, when the SAI is supposed to be pumping into the exhaust. i think it's the incorrect flow code?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_the combi valve attatches on to the heat sheild, and there's a u shaped pipe that connects into it. If I cant find a bung that welds on and fits, I'll probably just run the SAI with it not attatched to the exhaust system, rather with 2 little filters where it takes air in and lets it out. 

You might as well remove the pump all together then.
- Pat beat me to it.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_If you can't get it to fit, you might as well not run it at all. You can get a SAI delete resistor, however, the reason for keeping it is you'll get a code for on startup at the cat, when the SAI is supposed to be pumping into the exhaust. i think it's the incorrect flow code?

Yup if you don't use the resistor you will get 2 codes, if you will you will still get one because the o2 sensor doesnt detect the fresh air coming into the cat on startup.


----------



## Ich bin VW (Feb 23, 2007)

cant wait to see this!! been thinkin about doin the same thing... savin money right now... right on man!


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
The more the merrier...in fact ANYONE looking for C2 Programming can come to NGP on Wed a.m. for software-loading-party.
hmmmm







that gives me a GREAT idea, how about a C2 Tuning Tour '07 ? We can travel around the country, with tuning sessions scheduled at major shops in major cities ? ? ? That way, EVERYONE that is wanting to get software flashloads can come out to the shops....and we can get each facility, to schedule a small GTG/Cookout for the customers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
C2

If you come to KC or close I'll drive there and do it.
Granted there would have to be time slots, so your best bet would probably be to hit the local DubClubs (KCH20 for us) and get a group to sign up.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: AEG turbo (roortoob)*

Got passed the problem of the exhaust studs being stripped out...they weren't too bad, and I was able to retap them. Then, when installing the Autotech vernier cam gear, I realized that the stock cam bolt was no longer long enough. I found a suitable grade 10.9 12x1.50 bolt in my box-o-nutsnbolts...that's exactly why I always save everything. Re-installing the head w/ C2 spacer and raceware studs went fairly smoothly. When retiming the car, the mark that I'd made on the belt was now one tooth off. I checked both marks, rechecked them, and then chalked it up to the thickness of the spacer. I spun the motor over a few times, and there was no click from valves on pistons, although the spacer may make the AEG a non-interference motor anyway. installed the new injectors and the rail, but haven't yet hooked up the fuel pressure gauge or the lines. Changed the oil pan to the BFI steel pan, which also went smoothly. Then I installed the turbo manifold and wastegate. Had the wastegate up, so it would be seen behind the intake mani, but when I went to hang the turbo, the compressor housing was resting on the passenger side inner CV boot.







Now I get to remove the turbo and the manifold, and flip the mani 180. Then the turbo will be up, which I think is how Kinetic does it. I should have payed closer attention to the pics on their thread. Too tired to do it tonite, and its time for







so I'll leave that for tomorrow. I also have to finish the fuel lines, reinstall the upper intake mani, get the down pipe welded, as well as fit the cat and have it's flanges welded on. Still haven't gotten the intercooler and my combi/SAI solution(which I'll post pics of if it works) back from the welder. I did get the good word that my ECU has been flashed and is on the way back to me, so that's good. Enough for tonite, I'll post up again later


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I just installed my 42lber's the other night. I have a question for you.
What did you do with the vacume line that plugged into our old injectors? Did you remove it and the plug the hole in the intake tube?
pmed you also.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I just installed my 42lber's the other night. I have a question for you.
What did you do with the vacume line that plugged into our old injectors? Did you remove it and the plug the hole in the intake tube?
pmed you also.
yea that line gets removed


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: AEG turbo (roortoob)*

we got pretty similar setups.... you'll hit your 220whp mark with 8-10 psi, ~20 you'd should be taking 290...
but how you gunna get that install done with all the cheeba hiding in your turbo for 4-20








Good luck post up your plot, i'd like to compare, I dyno tune my setup on NGP's dyno....
And NGP is in Aberdeen MD, off Rt 40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

theres no cheeba in my turbo dude...that **** is in my roortoob...gurglegurglegurgle. 
Do you know what kind of dyno they have @NGP? the one up here at speed nation is a Mustang. I have an appointment scheduled, but dunno if I should do it here, or just wait till I'm back in Bmore and let the chaps @NGP do it, seeing as they have lots of Dubsperience and all. 
I'm feeling stiff and sore from 2 days on my back on concrete fighting w/ my engine. I wont let it win, though. I have reinforcements coming up this weekend to help me. 


_Modified by roortoob at 7:14 AM 4-20-2007_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*

NGP's dyno is a inertia Dynojet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wait till your back in bmore
A- because I want to compare your 2.0 AEG to my 2.0 ABA







(even tho you have a ported head)
B- because usually mustang dynos show lower numbers
C - ... ok I dont have a third one


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

got in contact w/ guys at kinetic, who said that they hacked off the compressor inlet and welded on a new one to clear the booster. I'm not gonna do that, so I flipped the turbo so that the compressor is on the passenger side. I'll have to lengthen the lead for the MAF, and the PCV line will have to run across the intake manni, but other than that it should go well. I got charge piping run, minus the intercooler. ECU came back from NGP, and that's installed. Once I run the oil lines for the turbo, I'll bolt up the intake manni, tap vac lines where needed. This thing is kicking my ass, but I'm gonna win. I need boost like I need air.
Joe...comparisons are welcome. My ported head vs your standalone...should be interesting. We've all seen kick ass results from ABA turbo, but thus far I think that Kinetic has done the best AEG turbo @190whp. My goal is higher, but we'll see how it goes. I'd love to see your car when I'm down there. We'll have to get together for some







and cheeba some time


_Modified by roortoob at 1:57 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*

I wouldn't mind catching up as well. By that time I hope to have my aeg turbo up and running as the last of the parts should be arriving next week. I am definitely looking to learn from the info you gatther roortoob. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_got in contact w/ guys at kinetic, who said that they hacked off the compressor inlet and welded on a new one to clear the booster. I'm not gonna do that, so I flipped the turbo so that the compressor is on the passenger side. I'll have to lengthen the lead for the MAF, and the PCV line will have to run across the intake manni, but other than that it should go well. I got charge piping run, minus the intercooler. ECU came back from NGP, and that's installed. Once I run the oil lines for the turbo, I'll bolt up the intake manni, tap vac lines where needed. This thing is kicking my ass, but I'm gonna win. I need boost like I need air.
Joe...comparisons are welcome. My ported head vs your standalone...should be interesting. We've all seen kick ass results from ABA turbo, but thus far I think that Kinetic has done the best AEG turbo @190whp. My goal is higher, but we'll see how it goes. I'd love to see your car when I'm down there. We'll have to get together for some







and cheeba some time

_Modified by roortoob at 1:57 PM 4-20-2007_

Haha sounds good, when are you gunna make it to MD... I'm living at school in WV currently, but going back for another dyno tune session sometime this summer.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll be moving back in August, should be around a bit during the summer. 
Glad to hear that someone else is doing custom AEG turbo...kits are for loosers
That said, the newest issue that I'm running into is finding room for the intake tubing now that the compressor is on the passenger side. I have about 1" not enough room for the filter, not to mention the MAF, diverter/pcv reroute, etc. may have to hack a hole in the hood to allow the intake pipe to stick up probably not gonna go that route, but we'll see. Any ideas?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (roortoob)*

What I'm going to do is relocate the washer fluid tank to below behind the bumper vent, move the coolant overflow tank to the position where the washer fluid tank is, run two 45* silicone elbows from the turbo, maf inbetween or on the end of the turb, and put the filter where the coolant overflow tank is now.
ps, I'm looking for a cheap mk4 8v head with good valves and stems. I think my head might be f-ed up and want to drop my cam and lifers into an new head when I change studs. If my heads fine, doesn't hurt to have a spare for PnP later.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 1:59 PM 4-21-2007_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_That said, the newest issue that I'm running into is finding room for the intake tubing now that the compressor is on the passenger side. I have about 1" not enough room for the filter, not to mention the MAF, diverter/pcv reroute, etc. may have to hack a hole in the hood to allow the intake pipe to stick up probably not gonna go that route, but we'll see. Any ideas?

Yeah, i have been thinking the same thing. Mine is going on a beetle so the rain tray actually sits really far forward. Fortunately I am only running a T3 so my compressor housing is smaller and gives me more room to work with.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

The install is done. Moved the coolant overflow bottle to the driver side, for now, the washer bottle is deleted. The car is at an exhaust shop now, having the downpipe/cat connected to the cat back. I had to cut the cat back off of the original cat because I clamped it too tight, so it's no longer flared. Also, I wasn't able to get the post cat O2 sensor in the bung because it was welded on crooked. Also being addressed. Hopefully it will run better with these issues addressed. I got one sweet moment of boost before the ECU freaked and cut fuel. It didn't like it. 
Potential issues:
Exhaust stuff from above
I have the diverter valve vac. line tee'd off of the FPR. I think that I'll change this. 
Timing may be a tooth off. 
Need to rechect the MAF lead, cuz it may be poorly soldered, as may the precat O2 sensor.
Now that the hard part install is done, the shake down begins. I'll post pics soon. Just need a day off right now


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (roortoob)*

glad to hear you took my suggestion








Lets get some pics now!


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

left my digi cam in the back of my friends car this weekend, so he's sending it back to me. As far as driveability issues, the exhaust should be finished today, so I'll begin diagnosing the problems. If I get in over my head, Bildon motorsport referred me to a shop in Zelinople PA who does great work on street driven turbo VW's. I have called to see if I can get an appointment with them. With any luck, I can and they can help me out. I have 3 weeks to get this thing sorted out. I dunno if the problems are all caused by the post cat O2 sensor not being plugged in, or if there are some other issues. We'll see. I'll get pics posted when I can. Goal is to have it driveable by 2nd week in may, then running like it should by Dubs on the Lake.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (roortoob)*

I work in Zelie and it's a small freaking town. There's only one small shop that I know of, but I only see their used cars for sale and they're actually in Harmony. Do you remember the name of it or where it is?
Also, if you need welding, in Harmony is Ramobo Welding. The guy's pretty good.
When you come up here, let me know. I would really really like to see the car.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 9:09 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe Im wrong about this, but doesnt the overflow tank for the coolant have to be up higher than the engine? (gravity and all that.)


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

coolant overflow tank is higher than the engine...made a bracket off of the motor mount and the tab that used to hold the stock airbox.
When I get it back, I'll check the timing, the vac sources, etc.


_Modified by roortoob at 7:52 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (roortoob)*

What's the name of this shop in Zelie?


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

got it boosted...runs like crap till boost, then takes the hell off. seriously fast. need to sort out driveability issues, fix an exhaust leak at downpipe, but I out ran a 2007 mustang GT and a turbo integra w/ my 2.slow, and it was great. Havent yet installed the oil cooler, or the boost controller, so it's still running 8.6psi, but once the driveability is better I'll do so. left my digi cam in a friends car, so he's mailing it back to me from Baltimore, and when it gets here I have pics.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I am having driveability issues with my AEG software as well. Jeff is going to take a look at my car soon.


----------



## 2.0tt (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Videos and pics please, as I am building my own kit.


----------



## series (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a turbo 2.0 8v and boy are people impressed.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I am having driveability issues with my AEG software as well. Jeff is going to take a look at my car soon.

this makes me nervous as I am ordering my software next week.


----------



## Ich bin VW (Feb 23, 2007)

whats the update?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Ich bin VW)*

bump...what did you do with the vac lines for the DV and such? got my mani and injectors in the mail today


----------



## TK99BORA (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Let me tell how facintaing it is to see all of these different project unfold on here. Really give me a clear idea of everything that may need certain attention when I finally get started on my AEG setup. Looks good bud I cant wait to see some good pics







!!!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (TK99BORA)*

I just got my ecu back from Jeff and the car started right up. I won't be able to see how it drives until I get my exhaust finished up and check everything out with vag-com, but so far so good.










_Modified by bugasm99 at 12:49 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Looking good. Congrats.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

What did you do with your PCV system?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

as of this second it is just an open tube since the car is driving yet. What I plan to do is cut the nipple on the pcv back about an inch and plastic weld on a 90' that points down. This way I can route a hose under my boost pipe and into a catch can.
btw, the beetle has the pcv built into the oil filler / cap in case you didn't already know.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

Update:
got the DV/PCV issues sorted...welded a pipe w/ a 1.25" bung for the DV and a 1" bung for the pcv, used samco superflex tube to run from the valve and valve cover to the pipe. works pretty well. still having off boost issues, as the downpipe is still leaking, but it's getting better
changed the plugs, and they were fouled, as was the precat o2 sensor from running so rich. I'm thinking about having a custom DP made up w/ V-band clamps, and welding a 5 bolt to vband adapter onto the turbine. 
On a scary note, I popped the high pressure fuel line when driving the other day. Using the USRT fuel rail meant that I had to remove the quick-connect where it comes into the engine bay, and clamp on some fuel-injection line. the clamps slipped off, soaking the engine bay and hot turbo in gas...somehow it didn't ignite. I think that I'm also gonna replace the fuel lines from the tank forward w/ braided stainless and AN fittings to make sure that doesn't happen again. Bryan still has my digi cam from when we did the install, so I cant post pics yet, but they are coming when I get it back. he's coming up this way in 2 weeks, and we're gonna drive the 5KTQ to Indy for the F1 race...got all-access pit passes for the weekend.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn. Let me go to Indy too!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

what sort of off boost issues were you running into. Mine seems to dip real low coming off boost and needs to catch itself before stalling, as well as stumbling off the line a little when first starting to accelerate. Other then that it drives fine.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Seems like all three of us are having the same issues? Any CEL's?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

what software are you three running?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_what sort of off boost issues were you running into. Mine seems to dip real low coming off boost and needs to catch itself before stalling, as well as stumbling off the line a little when first starting to accelerate. Other then that it drives fine.

hah my car does that stumbling stock...


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

C2's new AEG DBC turbo software.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

any of you have VAG-COM to do some logging?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I had a 5 hour night session with Jeff after I got my software. The car was running lean, dumping too much fuel at take-off. We did a bunch of logging and then tweaking. We are meeting again shortly to get rid of these random Throttle Body codes I have and to finalize the tune itself because it is not 100% yet.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I had a 5 hour night session with Jeff after I got my software. The car was running lean, dumping too much fuel at take-off. We did a bunch of logging and then tweaking. We are meeting again shortly to get rid of these random Throttle Body codes I have and to finalize the tune itself because it is not 100% yet.

So the AEG 42# is not 100% yet, or is it a per car basis deal?
I thought it was a generic flash.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, it is not 100% on my car. And 2 other people seem to be having similar issues. In boost the car ran fine, but other than that it needs adjustments. I thought it was a generic flash as well, but I guess there must be some differences. Maybe Jeff would be better at answering these questions. Nonetheless, I will be meeting with him probably within a week or 2 to rap my issues up so I can pass emissions on the 21st.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

The changes done to each ecu are basically the same, but there are a couple different file numbers for the AEG software. Until Jeff has a turbo file for each of the different ecu's, he needs to create them on a need basis and you need to send in the ecu. 
As of right now I am throwing 2 throttle body codes and can't do an adaptation. Jeff told me he was getting some seat time to work on those with a local car so I am assuming you would be that person. Once I have the rest of my loose ends tied up (exhaust, possible larger turbo, etc) i think I am going to head up and try and get some seat time with Jeff.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

McNeil, aren't you on the NS charger? Couldn't that possibly make a difference with the software vs a turbo car?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

im turboing my AEG now and plan on runing C2 and am a little worried now...how lean is it...is it lean in boost or just putting around/


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

They said in boost it's fine, at idle and out of boost it seems to be having a little trouble.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i hope this is fixed in a week or 2


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

there a couple people working on this so I am sure it will eventually be taken care of, you just need to be patient, or be a pioneer and take it as it is so you can help in the process.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_or be a pioneer and take it as it is so you can help in the process.

i have a feeling this will be me
as long as the reflashes are free im down


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_The changes done to each ecu are basically the same, but there are a couple different file numbers for the AEG software. Until Jeff has a turbo file for each of the different ecu's, he needs to create them on a need basis and you need to send in the ecu. 
As of right now I am throwing 2 throttle body codes and can't do an adaptation. Jeff told me he was getting some seat time to work on those with a local car so I am assuming you would be that person. Once I have the rest of my loose ends tied up (exhaust, possible larger turbo, etc) i think I am going to head up and try and get some seat time with Jeff.

Yes, that seat time is being done in my car. Like I said he made a couple of adjustments so I could drive the car. I thought the car ran a heck of a lot better, but still not like it was w/ the NS software, he said it is still not done, which makes me happy.
I am running the NS s/cer and this software. He said this might have an impact, but at the same time he was not entirely sure. Right now I think he is just trying to eliminate variables, which I have been helping with. Such as using the VR6 MAF housing, getting rid of my CAI and putting the MAF housing on the end of my intake tube, and getting a new ecu because there are different versions as you stated and because NS deleted my stock file







.
I have 5 codes, which are throttle body codes that most likely aren't specific to my car. I have a few other codes to do with intake/exhaust cams, but I only have one, so that code as well is a glitch in the software. 
I will keep all of you updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a bit far from C2, and with the car in the condition that it is, driving it there is out of the question. towing it would be crazy expensive. As of now, I have spoken w/ Nate at NGP, and plan to tow the car there for some shakedown time. In the mean time, I had to pick up another car to get back and forth to work. Kind of exceeded the budget for the project, but one way or another, I'll get it worked out. At this point, I haven't been able to contact Jeff, either through email or phone, and the guys at 034efi seem to be pretty confident that their standalone will solve my issues. Before I drop $2400 on that, I wanna see what NGP can do. Fortunately, they will have plenty of time with the car. I plan to drop it with them at the end of July, and not pick it up till it's done. Or until someone admits defeat and I go 034. we'll see which comes first.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*

mine doesn't seem to be as bad. I have been driving the car around when needed and it is "alright" for daily driving. It stumbles here and there, and will dip low before catching itself when going right from acceleration to idle (clutch in and braking). I have a few other issues (leaky turbo, pinholes in downpipe) that I need to work out before I can get a true sense of the software, but it is working out well so far.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

After months of tinkering, I dropped the car off at NGP. They are gonna install the gauges, oil cooler, make all new piping, head work, SRI, etc.
I should have the car back in a month or 2 with pics and dyno plots.
I'll always have a cel cuz the kinetic manifold doesn't have ports for the emissions passages in a US head


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: AEG turbo (roortoob)*

up and running 18psi...have driven daily in traffic for a week without issue other than ishty fuel economy. see pg. 7 of Mk4 2.0t roll call for pics.








put down 224whp and 248wtq accorcing to Dave @ NGP...will post plots ASAP


_Modified by roortoob at 8:32 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: AEG turbo (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_have driven daily in traffic for a week without issue other than ishty fuel economy

I was getting about 350 miles to the tank in my AEG Turbo... just for comparison.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

225 on the hwy, 180 commute...also reading ~10.8 afr at idle/light throttle, 13.5-14.4 at light acceleration, as lean as 16.4 at full boost. I think that part of this may be due to running a BOV as opposed to diverter setup, which will be changed over the next few weeks.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (roortoob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roortoob* »_225 on the hwy, 180 commute...also reading ~10.8 afr at idle/light throttle, 13.5-14.4 at light acceleration, as lean as 16.4 at full boost. I think that part of this may be due to running a BOV as opposed to diverter setup, which will be changed over the next few weeks.
dude thats all ass backwards!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_dude thats all ass backwards!!!

yup ... i'm hoping you typed that backwards.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nah, I typed it correctly. Dave assured me that it was right, and it drives like stock, but what I'm seeing on here has me seriously considering a trip to Jeff in CT. After the money that I just paid Dave and what I'm hearing, I'm starting to get pretty pissed off, despite the car driving like stock with a boat load more power.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (roortoob)*

any updates?
dyno plots?


----------



## jtilawson (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: AEG turbo (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Setup a webcam in the garage!

Yessss lmfaooo


----------

